# Had to quit my job beacause my anxiety



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

I put my two weeks notice last week at the current job im in because of the severe anxiety I had just got too much. Ive been in this job for about 8 months where we basically have to greet each customer and pretend to be outgoing and sell high end desserts and coffee. So a coffee shop, but more sales/waiter like.

Only reason I got the job was because a friend of mine used to be a asst. manager there, and me thinking it was just gonna be like a regular coffee shop not knowing you basically have to give an experience. I tried to ''tough it out'' to see if it was just me being new to the job that made me feel nervous. And also to see if my anxiety would improve in the process which ended up with me still feeling the same way the whole time.

I knew it was time for me to go when I kept tearing up due to stress after work or in the bathroom because I was afraid I wasnt good enough and also the physical toll the stress put on my body. And feeling like my coworkers would talk about me behind my back because it would often show how nervous I am and wouldnt talk too much.

I saved up about 4k before deciding to call it quits without another job lined up, but i really just needed to vent because I feel so bad about not fitting into a job and not really knowing what to do next. 

I guess im just really looking for any advice or if anyone went through a similar experience


----------



## Ydoc1999 (Apr 24, 2015)

I just went through the same thing. I don't have any advice since I'm in the same situation. Just sometimes it's good to know you aren't alone in feeling this way.


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

Ydoc1999 said:


> I just went through the same thing. I don't have any advice since I'm in the same situation. Just sometimes it's good to know you aren't alone in feeling this way.


 Yeah it is. Its just so frustrating when you cant help how you feel and it effects your work life regardless of how much you get exposed to it.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

I totally understand this feeling, dont worry. Alot of ppl im friends with/know of have also been in this exact same position. Its not just you. I know this information doesnt exactly help... But if anything, only shows that ur not alone in feeling this way. I truly hope u find something better suited to ur personality that doesnt provoke ur anxiety too much.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

It sounds like you have done the right thing, your health should always come first. You say you have savings so you can afford to take some r & r time for a while. Have a good rest then look for another job that is more suited to you.


----------



## thaswasup (Mar 20, 2009)

Bunnymoo7 said:


> I totally understand this feeling, dont worry. Alot of ppl im friends with/know of have also been in this exact same position. Its not just you. I know this information doesnt exactly help... But if anything, only shows that ur not alone in feeling this way. I truly hope u find something better suited to ur personality that doesnt provoke ur anxiety too much.


Knowing that im not alone in going through this makes me feel a ton better. Its not easy making a decision like this, let alone thinking youre the only one this way. Thank you for understanding 



Furiosa said:


> It sounds like you have done the right thing, your health should always come first. You say you have savings so you can afford to take some r & r time for a while. Have a good rest then look for another job that is more suited to you.


I will do that. I got a couple of places in mind as well. After I have some time to collect my thoughts im going to apply to more places where I know i can thrive in.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

thaswasup said:


> Knowing that im not alone in going through this makes me feel a ton better. Its not easy making a decision like this, let alone thinking youre the only one this way. Thank you for understanding .


No worries! Anytime! I know from personal experience!! Most of my past employment has ended cos my anxiety got in the way too much! U are never alone in feeling this way!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I just did the same thing. It was my first job and I was going on 3 years being there. I was offered an authoritative position and I accepted because I thought it would be better than declining. Turned out to be a nightmare. It's so hard to be in charge of other people when you're insanely insecure and anxious around people. I was miserable.. and just recently I quit due to health problems, anxiety, and just feeling awful there. I also have money saved so I'll be ok for a while.. but I can't stop worrying about finding another job and all the anxieties that comeven with job searching and being new. So yeah.. I kind of am in the same boat. Hopefully life will just sort itself out.


----------



## MTS76 (May 11, 2016)

My advice to you is stay strong and don't give up. I found myself in the exact same situation when I was your age. Had a few good jobs, college degree... But the SA can be SO overwhelming. I quit many jobs just to get away from the awful feelings going to work gave me, always thinking that it would be different if I just went somewhere new. 

I'm now 40 and hold a very senior position at a Wall Street bank. And you know what? I'm still battling the same demons I did 16 years ago. Every day. I come here to listen to people who struggle like I do and to find some inspiration, but to also offer advice from my experiences too. If I can do it, anyone can do it. It does get a little easier with experience. I suffer, but I move forward.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elainajade85 (Aug 19, 2016)

MTS76 said:


> My advice to you is stay strong and don't give up. I found myself in the exact same situation when I was your age. Had a few good jobs, college degree... But the SA can be SO overwhelming. I quit many jobs just to get away from the awful feelings going to work gave me, always thinking that it would be different if I just went somewhere new.
> 
> I'm now 40 and hold a very senior position at a Wall Street bank. And you know what? I'm still battling the same demons I did 16 years ago. Every day. I come here to listen to people who struggle like I do and to find some inspiration, but to also offer advice from my experiences too. If I can do it, anyone can do it. It does get a little easier with experience. I suffer, but I move forward.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Wow. You are a REAL inspiration!!:clap:boogie


----------



## nicetyy (Aug 8, 2016)

KelsKels said:


> I just did the same thing. It was my first job and I was going on 3 years being there. I was offered an authoritative position and I accepted because I thought it would be better than declining. Turned out to be a nightmare. It's so hard to be in charge of other people when you're insanely insecure and anxious around people. I was miserable.. and just recently I quit due to health problems, anxiety, and just feeling awful there. I also have money saved so I'll be ok for a while.. but I can't stop worrying about finding another job and all the anxieties that comeven with job searching and being new. So yeah.. I kind of am in the same boat. Hopefully life will just sort itself out.


But how did you deal with health insurance??


----------



## nicetyy (Aug 8, 2016)

MTS76 said:


> My advice to you is stay strong and don't give up. I found myself in the exact same situation when I was your age. Had a few good jobs, college degree... But the SA can be SO overwhelming. I quit many jobs just to get away from the awful feelings going to work gave me, always thinking that it would be different if I just went somewhere new.
> 
> I'm now 40 and hold a very senior position at a Wall Street bank. And you know what? I'm still battling the same demons I did 16 years ago. Every day. I come here to listen to people who struggle like I do and to find some inspiration, but to also offer advice from my experiences too. If I can do it, anyone can do it. It does get a little easier with experience. I suffer, but I move forward.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Isnt it awful dreadful feeling for 8 hours? Just one person saying you sure are quiet can ruin my whole day and demeanor.


----------



## mys (Sep 20, 2016)

I know this post was a while ago, but I'm going through the exact same thing! I work at a fast food joint and my anxiety, combined with stress, is causing me to come home crying, mentally exhausted, and just unhappy. I want to "tough it out" a bit longer because I feel like I might be over exaggerating my feelings. Honestly, I say if it's taking a toll on you find another non stressful job that also isn't so anxiety hectic (if that makes sense). I might decide to quit because I feel as if it is causing havoc on my health.


----------

